

WizardRSS Coverts Any Partial RSS Feed to a Full Feed - lzy
http://www.wizardrss.com/

======
dotBen
I'm guessing this uses Readability (<http://code.google.com/p/arc90labs-
readability/>) engine to get the body text. If this authors submitted this,
would they care to confirm or explain what they are using for this?

~~~
k1m
I'm not the site owner but I am the author of the code the site uses but fails
to acknowledge: <http://www.keyvan.net/2010/03/wizardrss-violates-agpl/>

A more up-to-date version, including source code, available here:
<http://fivefilters.org/content-only/>

~~~
lzy
Thanks for pointing that out and it's good to get this to as many people as
possible.

I'm not the site owner either but just found the site to be incredibly useful.

------
logic
Also: <http://pipes.yahoo.com/> :)

